# حلقة بحث عن القطع باشعة الليزر



## osama_wwf (7 أغسطس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
هاد اول موضوع لي بالمنتدى واتمنى ان يكون مفيدا 
هذه حلقة بحث عن القطع باشعة الليزر قمنا بعملها انا ومجموعة من الطلاب في الجامعة كمشروع لمادة الورش الميكانيكة 

البحث يتحدث عن اليزر بدايتا ومن ثم استخدامه في قطع المعادن والمواد ومقارنته مع الطرق التقليدية 

احبب ان اضعه بين ايديكم للفائدة 

هذا الرابط للملف

http://www.ziddu.com/download/8462670/.pdf.html


----------



## osama_wwf (8 أغسطس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
حتى تكون فكرة الموضوع واضحة 
هذه صور البحث مع الفهرس للاستفدة اكثر 







وهذا الفهرس 






اتمنى الفائدة للجميع 
اخوكم محمد شمس الدين


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Gaby7777 (20 يونيو 2012)

شكراً لك


----------



## e.m.a88 (21 مارس 2013)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------

